# how can i get my bmw engine sparkling!?



## bigbenstrikes (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey guys...

How can i get this..... to be gleaming!? Can you get the block real nice looking??

Ive got some G101 and autosol... also got a steamer what can i use this on?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

You can give it a good clean but you'll never get alloy shiney. APC will clean it. Look up Alubrite and see what that can do for you.

Edit. Here it is http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/metal-cleaning.html


----------



## bigbenstrikes (Sep 9, 2009)

Will the steamer be good for cleaning it or is it too hot for the plastics..?


----------



## ryan_93 (Jul 12, 2009)

You can clean with APC and a Pressure washer. Not sure what Rocker Cover is on your model but if its the metal one it looks realy smart polished up with wet & dry and a bit of autosol. As for the parts of the engine that you have pictured if you want them shiny, autosol, wet&dry and a bit of time. The Anti roll bar on the bottom of the E46 can be polished with autogylm super resin or similar which looks good. I will try and find a picture of my dads e46 engine after we detailed it.


----------



## Crook2001 (Jul 20, 2010)

you should get it steam cleaned, that will remove the old gunk from everwhere

have you got a bit of an oil leak?


----------

